# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى الامن والحمايه والشبكات >  الحماية الشامله مباشرة لكمبيوترك من الفيروسات

## المهندس

مرحبا وكيفكم


اعضاء منتديات الحصن الجامعية احبائي اقدم لكم هدية  الحماية الاكيده لكمبيوترك من الفايروسات حيث قمت بجمع اهم مواقع برامج الحماية بحيث يقوم الموقع بفحص كمبيوترك مجانا من الفايروسات والقضاء عليها
والبحث يشمل الفايروسات والترجوانات وملفات التجسس وهي خدمة مجانية ومن اهم الشركات في هذا المجال:


1: شركة bitdefender Antivirus


اكبس هنا 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


2:Panda Antivirus


اكبس هنا 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


3:Kaspersky Anti-Virus


اكبس هنا 



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------


4:McAfee Anti-Virus

اكبس هنا 



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


5:symantec Norton


اكبس هنا 



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


6:Trend Micro


اكبس هنا 



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------


7: avast


اكبس هنا 



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


8: eTrust Pest


اكبس هنا 







------------------------------------------------------------------------------


11: Spyware Doctor


اكبس هنا 



------------------------------------------------------------------------------




ملاحظه: ما بدي اي حدا يقول عندي فيروسات بكمبيوتري بعد الدخول علي هذه المواقع
شعارنا  لالالالالا للفايروسات

----------


## ابوالشرع

*مجهود رائع اخي المهندس

بالفعل لا للفيروسات

والف شكر عالمجهود الرائع*

----------


## المهندس

الله يسلمك ابو الشرع وشكرا على المرور  :Smile:

----------


## سماح

شكرا لك  :Smile:

----------


## احساس المطر

شكرا لك على الموضوع الرائع .. عم بعمل سكان  :Eh S(15):

----------


## مسار الضوء

مشكور ... على هذه المواقع الجميله ... ولا لا للفيروسات 


                بانتظار جديدك اخي المهندس

----------


## الهنوف

مجهود رائع شكرا لك  :Smile:

----------


## m_ah001

مشكور

----------


## زهره التوليب

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكور

----------


## sky angel

ميرسيييييييييييييي

----------


## قناص الغيل

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## Romance11

يسلمووووووو الأيادي

----------


## nadeed

الف شكر :Bl (12):

----------


## ehab azmy

مشكور ... على هذه المواقع الجميله ... ولا لا للفيروسات  :Bl (12):  :Bl (12):

----------


## صقر حمام

شكرا

----------


## جار القمر...

بالفعل مواقع رائعه 

تفيد الجهاز كثير بالكشف عن الفايروسات والقضاء عليها

اشكرك على هذه المواقع الرائعه

----------

